# Find the frog



## Anyfoot (May 4, 2015)

Hi all

This will test the eye sight.

This is our pond,very small but full of life. Can you find the frog in the photo. No cheating via PM's. lol 

Bye 

Craig


----------



## phebe121 (May 4, 2015)

Your pic didnt load


----------



## tortdad (May 4, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi all
> 
> This will test the eye sight.
> 
> ...


I see it


It's between the words "can you find the" and "in the photo"

Need the pic


----------



## mike taylor (May 4, 2015)

No picture ???


----------



## Anyfoot (May 4, 2015)

Ha ha. Cant stop smiling. Sorry, forgot to load photo. drrrrr


----------



## Anyfoot (May 4, 2015)

Take note, I do not pull weeds any more


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (May 4, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Ha ha. Cant stop smiling. Sorry, forgot to load photo. drrrrr
> 
> View attachment 128600


What a gorgeous area. Is the frog resident? I'm still working on it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (May 4, 2015)

Right, I've got a guess!  To the right of the turtle by the big rock?


----------



## Anyfoot (May 4, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Right, I've got a guess!  To the right of the turtle by the big rock?


Yeah, she's resident, You are going to have to be more specific on the location. lol


----------



## JAYGEE (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 4, 2015)

Good spot, JAYGEE.
It's the red circle though.
What's the prize?
Do you play 'Spot the Ball' ?


----------



## Anyfoot (May 4, 2015)

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 128621


Spot on JAYGEE. I'll send you the frog via pigeon carrier. You may have to share with @Yellow Turtle01 . lol


----------



## JAYGEE (May 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good spot, JAYGEE.
> It's the red circle though.
> What's the prize?
> Do you play 'Spot the Ball' ?


I just googled spot the ball, is it where you guess where the ball is going to be? 

If so, i did better than 67% so far today. Oops there are more rounds. Im on the 5th round

I gave up in round 9, but i rushed through about 4 of them and still got 49%. Ill tray again later when i have more time, but it i dig it!


----------



## JAYGEE (May 4, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Spot on JAYGEE. I'll send you the frog via pigeon carrier. You may have to share with @Yellow Turtle01 . lol


Since I am such a nice guy, Yellow can have it. Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 4, 2015)

JAYGEE said:


> Since I am such a nice guy, Yellow can have it. Lol


You pass 'The Judgement of Solomon' test.
Will Yellow?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 4, 2015)

JAYGEE said:


> I just googled spot the ball, is it where you guess where the ball is going to be?
> 
> If so, i did better than 67% so far today. Oops there are more rounds. Im on the 5th round
> 
> I gave up in round 9, but i rushed through about 4 of them and still got 49%. Ill tray again later when i have more time, but it i dig it!


In the Uk every week they take a photo of a soccer match and remove the ball.
You put a cross where the ball should be and if where the point where your two lines intersect is absolutely the centre of the ball, you win a big cash prize.
it's made harder because two 'experts' decide where the ball should be, it's not actually where it was.
It used to be very popular and some people would pay for maybe 100 crosses to increase their chances.
Now nobody much does it and the jackpot hasn't been won for many years!


----------



## Anyfoot (May 4, 2015)

Here you @JAYGEE . Another game. 
Spot the deliberate mistake. And its not I've forgot to put the hose pipe away. lol


----------



## puffy137 (May 4, 2015)

JAYGEE said:


> Since I am such a nice guy, Yellow can have it. Lol


That wasn't a frog it was a swimming mouse!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (May 4, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Yeah, she's resident, You are going to have to be more specific on the location. lol


JAYGEE spotted her


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (May 4, 2015)

JAYGEE said:


> Since I am such a nice guy, Yellow can have it. Lol


Keep her 
...This is awkward. Maybe Anyfoot should just hold onto the whole frog


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (May 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You pass 'The Judgement of Solomon' test.
> Will Yellow?


I don't like tests! What am I passing??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 4, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Keep her
> ...This is awkward. Maybe Anyfoot should just hold onto the whole frog


Yeah, don't want a half each situation.
Your solution maybe for the best.
or the frog could choose.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 4, 2015)

Never mind the frog, Are we the only family in the world that has a rabbit that thinks its a cat. lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 4, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't like tests! What am I passing??


Solomon the Wise had two women who each claimed a baby was theirs. 
Solomon said he would cut the baby in half.
The false mother agreed, but the real mother said give it to the other woman rather than cut it in half.
So Solomon knew this was the real mother and gave her the baby.


----------



## puffy137 (May 4, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Never mind the frog, Are we the only family in the world that has a rabbit that thinks its a cat. lol


My rabbit thinks she's a dog , just have to teach her to bark ! Were those blue flowers blue bells , in the photo? Haven't seen them since I was about 9years old , they grew on the edges of Dartmoor , carpets of them so beautiful.


----------



## puffy137 (May 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Solomon the Wise had two women who each claimed a baby was theirs.
> Solomon said he would cut the baby in half.
> The false mother agreed, but the real mother said give it to the other woman rather than cut it in half.
> So Solomon knew this was the real mother and gave her the baby.


Someone else who was paying attention in Sunday School !


----------



## Anyfoot (May 4, 2015)

puffy137 said:


> My rabbit thinks she's a dog , just have to teach her to bark ! Were those blue flowers blue bells , in the photo? Haven't seen them since I was about 9years old , they grew on the edges of Dartmoor , carpets of them so beautiful.


Yes, we have bluebells all over the place, apparently a protected flower. The lady who had this house before sure loved her plants and trees.


----------



## puffy137 (May 4, 2015)

Gosh yes its all very beautiful . You are lucky to live there


----------



## Yvonne G (May 4, 2015)

Two different cats?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 4, 2015)

puffy137 said:


> Someone else who was paying attention in Sunday School !


I got thrown out for hitting another boy with a hammer.
(It was soft plastic.)


----------



## JAYGEE (May 4, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Here you @JAYGEE . Another game.
> Spot the deliberate mistake. And its not I've forgot to put the hose pipe away. lol
> 
> View attachment 128631
> View attachment 128632


A cat and a rabbit?


----------



## JAYGEE (May 4, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Keep her
> ...This is awkward. Maybe Anyfoot should just hold onto the whole frog [emoji14]


I agree wouldnt want to mess up the ecosystem.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (May 4, 2015)

JAYGEE said:


> I agree wouldnt want to mess up the ecosystem.


Whoa. It looks like  evolved! 
+xp


----------



## puffy137 (May 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I got thrown out for hitting another boy with a hammer.
> (It was soft plastic.)


Tut tut . They will all be sure to pray for you!


----------

